# Medieval 2: englische Version in deutsche umwandeln?



## masteroff5 (14. Januar 2010)

Hallo, ich habe da ein problem mit dem Spiel Medieval2.
 Ich hab die Englishe fassung und möchte den German patch drauf machen, nur den patch den ich geladen habe ging nicht. Er meldet wen ich ihn instalieren das er auf der Englischen versoin nicht drauf machen kan oder so. 
 Habt ihr eine Idee wie wie ich das Spiel jetz auf Deutsch bekomme?, oder könnt ihr mir ein patch link geben der geht auf EN version?
 danke im Voraus mfg master0ff5


----------



## Herbboy (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: Medieval2 German patch*

soll das denn wirklich ein patch sein, um das spiel in deutsch zu verwandeln, oder meinst du den ptach FÜR die dt. version? hast du nen link zu dem patch?


----------



## masteroff5 (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: Medieval2 German patch*

hier der Link für den Deutsch patch http://www.gamona.de/downloads/medieval-2-total-war,german-patch-1:download,478502.html
 aber der is müll, mir reicht es inzwischen wen ich deutsche textdateien bekomme,
 hat jemnd ein link für deutsche texdateien?


----------



## Herbboy (15. Januar 2010)

*AW: Medieval2 German patch*

der patch im link ist nur zur fehlerbehung im spiel - das hat nix mit "ändern der sprache" zu tun.

 ich weiß auch gar nicht, ob es so einen patch übrhaupt gibt. WEISST du, dass es einen gibt, oder hättest du so was nur gerne? 

 ansonsten würd ich an deiner stelle den ganzen ärger sparen und für 10€ die deutsche version INKLUSIVE addon holen: http://www.amazon.de/Medieval-II-Total-War-Gold/dp/B000W125EG/


 ps: wieso hattest du überhaupt ne engl. version geholt?


----------



## masteroff5 (15. Januar 2010)

*AW: Medieval2 German patch*

ich weis inzwischen das es garkeinen deutsch patch gibt da, aber für deutsche texdatei wäre ich dankbar.
 und zu deiner frage ich habs mir im laden gekauft und da stand auf der verpackung "komplett deutsch" is aber auf english-.-


----------



## Denis10 (15. Januar 2010)

*AW: Medieval2 German patch*

Stand da Anleitung komplett auf Deutsch, oder dass das komplette Spiel auf Deutsch ist?

   In letzerem Fall könntest du das Spiel umtauschen, schließlich stand was falsches auf der Verpackung, was für dich ein Kaufkriterium war.


----------



## McDrake (15. Januar 2010)

*AW: Medieval2 German patch*

Würde sagen, machs folgendermassen:
 Deinstallieren, neu installieren und dann, bei der Sprachauswahl *"Deutsch"* nehmen.

 Habs eben mit der Gold-Version probiert


----------



## masteroff5 (15. Januar 2010)

*AW: Medieval2 German patch*

ohman hat geklappt bei deinstalation deutsch^^


----------



## McDrake (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: Medieval2 German patch*



masteroff5 schrieb:


> ohman hat geklappt bei deinstalation deutsch^^


   STRIKE!
 Call my jesus
 (Big Lebowski)


----------

